
Kusumoto Ine: A Remarkable Woman in Meiji Restoration Japan - lermontov
https://notevenpast.org/kusumoto-ine-a-remarkable-woman-in-meiji-restoration-japan/
======
mikixa
She is not famous in Japan.

------
detcader
> Much of Ine’s life seems remarkably “modern.” She was an accomplished
> professional woman who moved in the highest circles of Japanese society. In
> the 1860s, before serving the imperial house, Ine worked as house physician
> to the lord of Uwajima. Seeing her treated with respect by the nobility,
> foreign observers assumed she was of samurai status.

I'm glad that this woman avoided some of the most common traps of systematic
oppression in her time and place, but it seems like the author has decided the
definition of a fulfilling or free life for his readers before the first word
of the article. It reminds me of the trans military ban or the all-female
space walk... the assumption is often that everyone supports the military and
NASA, so we should celebrate when marginalized people find success in those
institutions.

